# مؤشر شحن البطارية



## mazen42 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه دائرة مؤشر شحن البطارية تعمل مع بطاريات الحمضية ( اي بطارية السيارة ) وهي تعطي نسبة الشحن الذي تم وكما تلاحظون من خلال المخطط النظري فالدارة تبدا من 8 فولت تقريبا الى ان يتم الشحن الكامل 14و4 فولت اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم ---------------- وشكرا


----------



## مهب الريح (25 يناير 2008)

تسلم يا مازن .. واختيار موفق
..
سأطبق الدائرة وسأعطيك النتائج .. ولكن يمكن أن تشرح 
لي طريقة عملها ( راح أتعبك فلعلك تتحملنا )
..
انتظر ردك يالغالي
..
أخيك​


----------



## mazen42 (26 يناير 2008)

اهلا بك
وتعبك راحة وانا اسف لانشغالي على كل حال الدارة بسيطة تربط الى البطارية على خرج الشاحن وتعطيك نسبة الشحن من خلال الاضائة يعني كلما زاد الشحن زادت نسبة الاضائة في الليدات مما يدل على ان البطارية في حالة شحن الى ان يكتمل الشحن عند 4-14 فولت اي شحن البطارية بالكامل عندها يمكنك فصل الشاحن عنها


----------



## سليمان س ر (26 يناير 2008)

الف شكر حبيبي نتمنى الرد ممن جرب


----------



## سليمان س ر (27 يناير 2008)

الا نستطيع اضافة بعض القطع لنفس الدارة حتى يتم قطع الكهرباء عن البطارية عند اكتمال عملية الشحن؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهدي البريهي (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير
ياليت اذا كانت لديك دائره الكترونيه تراقب شحن البطاريات وتفصل ذاتيا عندما يكتمل الشحن
وشششششششششششششكككككككككككككككرررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## mazen42 (28 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم اتمنى ان تكونوا بتمام الصحة والعافية اما بالنسبة لدائرة فصل الشحن حاليا يتوفر لدي واحدة لبطارية السيارة ان شاء الله عندما اكمل دارتها المطبوعة واجربها سارفعها لكم بكل سرور اما لمن يريدون دائرة لفصل الشحن عن الموبايل اولا الموبايل عندما يتم الشحن فهو يتوقف اليا على الاقل الموبايل الذي لدي يفعل ذلك ولكن اذا توفر لي الوقت سابحث لكم عن الموضوع باذنه تعالى --- وشكرا


----------



## بدر الدجى (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدي البريهي (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## mazen42 (29 يناير 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اهلا وسهلا


----------



## مثنى المصمم (6 يناير 2009)

thanks alot to you and best wishese to you


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخ mazen42 على الدائره وبارك الله فيك

وبالنسبه الى التعديل الذي يجعل الدائره تفصل عندما يكتمل الشحن فيمكن إضافه relay يعمل عندما يضيى اخر red led فيقوم بفصل مصدر الشحن عن البطاريه


----------



## mazen42 (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي محمد
وبارك الله بك على الرد وانا اسف جدا لانشغالي كل هذه المدة والله العالم
اكرر شكري لك


----------



## العاصفي (13 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه الفكرة الجميلة


----------



## moi12 (23 يناير 2009)

مشروع مفيد شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## zakaria77 (27 يناير 2009)

أشكر الأخ Mazen42 على هذه المشاركة الرائعة ، وبانتظار دارة فصل الشحن عند امتلاء البطارية 
وشكرا


----------



## حسن العمورى (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى ونتمنى المزيد فى هذا المجال والشحن اللاسلكى وشكرا**


----------



## The Genteel (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداً على الموضوع


----------



## samer m saimeh (2 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر يا مهندس


----------



## samer m saimeh (4 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر من سامر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## امين عبده (30 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووور اخي


----------

